# Sakura VS Kimimaro



## Wolfstein (May 18, 2014)

Location: Lee Vs Gaara

Distance: 30 Meters 

Knowledge: Full

Mindset: Intent to kill 

Restrictions: none


----------



## Katou (May 18, 2014)

Sakura Low diffs

Strat : 

Sakura Punches the Ground . . Kimimaro Lost balanced and decides to Jump out 
Throws a few Bone range attacks . . Sakura Flexes Jump to get near . . 

CQC ~ ~ ~ ~  ~ ~ ~ 

Kimimaro wins mid diffs . .Forget what i said in the 1st sentence


----------



## Cognitios (May 18, 2014)

Katsuya solos.
Kimi isn't harming her with regen on. Once Katsuya is out Kimi isn't touching her.
Also I wouldn't doubt Sakura being able to end Kimi with a punch, assuming her strength of 100 is on par with Tsunade's.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 18, 2014)

Punch.

And that's the end of that chapter.​​


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 18, 2014)

Why was my comment destroyed? I simply said Sakura wins mid difficulty. TF?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 18, 2014)

I'd give it to Sakura more often than not. Kimi really doesn't have anything that's capable of putting Sakura down, especially after she showed the Byakugo jutsu. Sakura on the other hand has plenty of physical strength to put Kimi down for good.


----------



## OG Appachai (May 18, 2014)

sakura wins with katsuyu she looses without her to a healthy kimi


----------



## wooly Eullerex (May 18, 2014)

if kimi is healthy, he can ignore katsyuu clones & teleport thru his bone forest to snipe sakuras head off.

obviously, w/o katsyuu she is totally outmatched in taijutsu. Id see him chopping her up w/ bone swords  in that case, overwhelming her healing

in general, the feats strongly back kimi imo

tho its probable that his sickness could be irritated by katsyuu too

:S


----------



## -JT- (May 18, 2014)

With the mindset of intent to kill, Sakura immediately summons Katsuyu, who mops up nicely. Once safely on her head, she can calmly activate Byakugo in case of an emergency (because Kimimaro would otherwise decimate if he somehow got into CQC)


----------



## Mithos (May 18, 2014)

Sakura wins. 

Kimi's attacks are relatively ineffective thanks to Byakugou, and he cannot harm Katsuyu with his attacks. Sakura's strength is enough to easily break through Kimi's bone defense and cripple him. Sakura doesn't have to "out-do" him in CQC because he would likely stab her and then it would be a replay of Sakura vs Madara, only there would be no invisible wall to block Sakura's OHKO punch. Sakura's ground fissure punch devastates bone forest,making that technique not much of a problem. 

Sooner or later Sakura is going to hit him. Or Katsuyu will melt him.


----------



## Csdabest (May 18, 2014)

Wow.... really. If Lee can't land a hit on Kimimaro and Gaara struggled to contain Kimimaro with omni-directional style of attack. Then Why do people think Sakura can even land a hit on Kimimaro. Her speed feats, and taijutsu skill in stats and on panel, and in DB statements can not even compare to Part 1 lee. And her uprooting the ground with punches to throw kimimaro off balance.

Did people not see That kimimaro was able to dodge and evade periodically Gaara constantly controlled sand who was able to control the ground of the entire battle field? Even more so in his CS2 state. This while on his deathbed. Also people forget that Tsunade was included in the list of Shinobi that cannot defeat Kimimaro according to Kabuto and Orochimaru who know her capabilities VERY WELL. 

If Sakura can not hit kimimaro that renders 100% of her offensive capabilities completely useless and null and void. If kimimaro stabs or hits her with a body shot. and she recovers via regeneration. Whats to stop Kimimaro from Targeting head shots or instant kill blows. Even Sakura who just got stabbed in the recent chapters shown that she doesn't just get stabbed and keep moving after words.

I swear BD needs to learn how to actually compare overral character skills and abilities and not just look at who has more destructive aoe ability. Sakura vs Minato. Go for it. Minato suffers the same exact lack of destructive force to put Sakura down with body shot(Shinobi targets the body the most as clearly demonstrated in the manga. Mainly the heart.) Does that mean Sakura is going to defeat Minato because she can regen and have strong punches. No. Sakura loses to Kimimaro the same reason why soo many shinobi fall pray to minato. Overall Superior Combat skill and not being able to touch Minato. There are clear limits to the regeneration even at the Juubi jin level. Tsunade couldn't regenerate from being split in half

And its been shown that you can't just regenerate with a foreign object stuck inside of your body like a sword or bone. As demonstrated in the current chapter since Naruto needed to remove the rod first before Sakura started healing.

So do people think Sakura is just going to continuously tank blows and stabs and keep moving while bleeding out against a faster more skilled opponent. Kimimaro is no slouch in power. Not on par but no slouch. Nor is his durability feats anything to joke about. Not to mention that kimimaro has regeneration powers. His kekkei calls for not to mention he has shown to regenerate the damage from Gaara sand coffin that was done to his body which crushed and ripped off large patches of his skin.

What is sakura going to do. Break Kimimaro's bones? Do people forget what his kekkei ability is. We already seen how Tsunade and Sakura super punches effect organic bodies with less than Kimimaro's durability. 

Kimimaro stomps with low difficulty.


----------



## Bonly (May 18, 2014)

Sakura dodges long enough for Kimi to die of his illness for shits and giggles


----------



## Risyth (May 18, 2014)

BL, huh? 

S. no Mai -> Sakura is unfazed -> Summon -> the end.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 18, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Wow.... really. If Lee can't land a hit on Kimimaro and Gaara struggled to contain Kimimaro with omni-directional style of attack. Then Why do people think Sakura can even land a hit on Kimimaro. Her speed feats, and taijutsu skill in stats and on panel, and in DB statements can not even compare to Part 1 lee. And her uprooting the ground with punches to throw kimimaro off balance.
> 
> Did people not see That kimimaro was able to dodge and evade periodically Gaara constantly controlled sand who was able to control the ground of the entire battle field? Even more so in his CS2 state. This while on his deathbed. Also people forget that Tsunade was included in the list of Shinobi that cannot defeat Kimimaro according to Kabuto and Orochimaru who know her capabilities VERY WELL.
> 
> ...



NO JUST NO. Kimi has to come closer to hit her. You honestly believe that Current Sakura can't beat SICK KIMI?? ARE YOU SERIOUS?


----------



## OG Appachai (May 18, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> NO JUST NO. Kimi has to come closer to hit her. You honestly believe that Current Sakura can't beat SICK KIMI?? ARE YOU SERIOUS?


i believe a healthy kimi would stomp her though in a 1v1 fight though, but OP didnt say anything regarding his health though. So we can probably assume this is the healthy version.


----------



## Risyth (May 18, 2014)

We assume sick unless otherwise stated. That's what appears most in the manga.


----------



## Csdabest (May 18, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> NO JUST NO. Kimi has to come closer to hit her. You honestly believe that Current Sakura can't beat SICK KIMI?? ARE YOU SERIOUS?



Um Thats kimimaro A game and his CQC abilities have greater range that Sakura. He can also shoot bones spears  out of his body omni directional. Current feats. More super powered strength? She has not shown any solid increase in Taijutsu skill nor any substantial boost that would allow her to compete with kimimaro.

Ask yourself this.

Can Sakura compete with Rock Lee in Speed and Taijutsu skill?
Can Sakura fend off 1,000 kyuubified Narutos with out being touched once?
Can Sakura have the battle senses and capabilties to resist gaara Sand techniques that allow him to basically control the battle field on a whim and dodge a good majority of them. 

She didn't get increased durability, speed, or taijutsu skill. It purely increases Raw power and regen.  That does not save her from her over all lingering shortcomings as an overrall Shinobi. Clearly kimimaro cant match her in raw power. But thats not how he plays his CQC game. And Sakura CQC capabilities while awesome in raw power are completely dwarf by the other CQC combatants such as Rock Lee, Gai, Raikage, Killer Bee, Minato, and Itachi and definitely Kimimaro.

Kimimaro is the most deadly precision CQC fighter in this manga next to EMS Sasuke with his Handheld Enton abilties and Sasori with his poison. And by precision I mean not having to rely on brute raw striking power. Yeah Kimimaro has enough to puncture diamond and shatter material that harder than steel. Impressive but thats not what he relies on. Similar to Sasuke. Sakura May have the Most Raw power out of ALL listed CQC combatants(Outside of chakra nullifying hinderances) even more than Tsunade who was stated to be physically stronger than Ei.(Hinted not confirmed if Sakura is stronger than Tsunade.) Sakura despite her raw strength. Still gets owned by base lee in my opinion. Because she has shown nothing that indicates she is overrall more powerful


----------



## Risyth (May 18, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Kimimaro is the most deadly precision CQC fighter in this manga next to EMS Sasuke with his Handheld Enton abilties and Sasori with his poison.





_really..._


----------



## trance (May 18, 2014)

As much as I hate to admit it, Sakura actually wins this.


----------



## Veracity (May 18, 2014)

Sakura destroys him. If PTS Lee can land hits on Kimmi, then Kage Level Sakura can too. Except she obliterates him into pieces with her Tsunade level punches.


----------



## Turrin (May 18, 2014)

This would play out the same as Sakura vs Juubidara, except instead of a limbo clone blocking her attack she'd punch Kimi's head clean off his body. Kimi stands no chance at victory here. and I give Kimi a-lot of credit.


----------



## Mithos (May 18, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Can Sakura compete with Rock Lee in Speed and Taijutsu skill?



Sakura punches the ground and Lee is done. Lee cannot compete with her in CQC. 



Csdabest said:


> Can Sakura fend off 1,000 kyuubified Narutos with out being touched once?



Sure. She replicates what she did against the Juubi clones, she destroys all of Naruto's clones.



Csdabest said:


> Can Sakura have the battle senses and capabilties to resist gaara Sand techniques that allow him to basically control the battle field on a whim and dodge a good majority of them.



Can Sakura resist Gaara's sand techniques? 

Have you seen her strength? 



Csdabest said:


> She didn't get increased durability, speed, or taijutsu skill. It purely increases Raw power and regen.  That does not save her from her over all lingering shortcomings as an overrall Shinobi. Clearly kimimaro cant match her in raw power. But thats not how he plays his CQC game. And Sakura CQC capabilities while awesome in raw power are completely dwarf by the other CQC combatants such as Rock Lee, Gai, Raikage, Killer Bee, Minato, and Itachi and definitely Kimimaro.



She did get increased speed though. She sent a Juubi clone flying so fast that it knocked other clones over who weren't even touched by it, and then she caught up to it and hit it again. 

Sakura's CQC abilities are much better than Kimi's. She may not have the finesse and skill that he has, but the AoE of her punches overcomes that. Kimi cannot dodge the AoE. Nor can he dodge Sakura's counter-punch when he stabs her. He gets trashed. 



Csdabest said:


> Kimimaro is the most deadly precision CQC fighter in this manga next to EMS Sasuke with his Handheld Enton abilties and Sasori with his poison. And by precision I mean not having to rely on brute raw striking power. Yeah Kimimaro has enough to puncture diamond and shatter material that harder than steel. Impressive but thats not what he relies on. Similar to Sasuke. Sakura May have the Most Raw power out of ALL listed CQC combatants(Outside of chakra nullifying hinderances) even more than Tsunade who was stated to be physically stronger than Ei.(Hinted not confirmed if Sakura is stronger than Tsunade.) Sakura despite her raw strength. Still gets owned by base lee in my opinion. Because she has shown nothing that indicates she is overrall more powerful



Byakugou Sakura gets owned by base Lee?


----------



## trance (May 19, 2014)

Sakura is weak as shit compared to the rest of her team and is the only one of her team that has yet to surpass their respective time skip teacher but to say that she's not only weaker than base Lee _but_ gets owned (which implies a stomp) by him?????


----------



## Csdabest (May 19, 2014)

Risyth said:


> _really..._



Actually Yes....There are not many CQC fighters that specialize in that area. The only ones that can truly compete in CQC with Kimimaro outside Juubi Jins are Killer Bee,The Raikages, EMS Sasuke, and Gai and Rock Lee. 

Gai, Rock Lee, and The Raikages have a smash mouth brute force style of Taijutsu. a style that revolves around pure speed and strength. Taijutsu skill is a plus(dat Rock Gai shit)

While Sasuke, Bee, and Kimimaro all have precision styles of it. Yeah out of them all Bee is the most physical of them clearly by feats but his style still revolves around precision and overrall skill in mobility. Brute strength is a plus and durability as well.

Kimimaro is the pinnacle of precision CQC skills and ability of this manga. While he doesn't have the peak of brute strength(Still impressive and effective) His physical stats and skills alone makes him a contender if you put them in perspective. Combine that with his kekkei that is geared for CQC precision fighting at its best.


----------



## Csdabest (May 19, 2014)

Dresseur Pok?mon said:


> Sakura punches the ground and Lee is done. Lee cannot compete with her in CQC.



Do you seriously think Sakura's ground punches would present more of a hinderance to Lee offensive mobility than Gaara constant pressure of his sand attacks



> Sure. She replicates what she did against the Juubi clones, she destroys all of Naruto's clones.



Why do you think an earthquake would poof his kyuubi clones. Lol? And that still not Sakura demonstrating her CQC skills. Kimimaro was not touched in DIRECT CQC with the massive amounts of clones. We already know that her punching the ground and messing up the area is going to do much direct damage to kimimaro if any at all.





> Can Sakura resist Gaara's sand techniques?
> 
> Have you seen her strength?



Have you seen her durability feats and mobility feats.She isnt able to handle it. Kimimaro was both avoided his attacks even when he used the entire battle field for a period of time. and CS2 he was able to both avoid and muscle through and tank that damage

Yes sakura has Regen. But she still has your average shinobi level durability. 




> She did get increased speed though. She sent a Juubi clone flying so fast that it knocked other clones over who weren't even touched by it, and then she caught up to it and hit it again.


Yeah. We seen superior stuff in part 1. Hardly impressive and considering you have no real gauge on time, speed, distance nor was any statements hyping the speed of her movement. Its quite clear she shown zero signs of any significant speed. 



> Sakura's CQC abilities are much better than Kimi's. She may not have the finesse and skill that he has, but the AoE of her punches overcomes that. Kimi cannot dodge the AoE. Nor can he dodge Sakura's counter-punch when he stabs her. He gets trashed.



She is not killing or harming kimimaro with AOE punches to the ground. If she is directly trying to hit kimimaro. SHE IS NOT going to land a hit on him due to that very finesse and skill. And Kimimaro bone manuverse expand outside of Sakura range of punches. His reach completely dwarfs hers. And none of that is saving Sakura from getting skewered by Sawarabi no mai. Yes she will regenerate. But thing is. How break free from the bones in the first place. Kimiamro has shown to warp insanely fast inside that bone forest. Her mobility gets limited as well from her Ground punches.  kimimaro bones expand past Sakura limit. He blanketed an entire battle field  with his bones that reached way above some high ass trees from 200 meters out of the ground.

Kimimaro outclasses her in CQC period. And his kekkei also puts her slow linear taijutsu style that no where close to Kimimaro ability to shame and not only that. But way outside of her range




> Byakugou Sakura gets owned by base Lee?


 Her strength means nothing if she does not have the speed to land a hit. That is basic logic. Base lee outclasses Sakura in Taijutsu, speed, mobility. The only thing that Sakura has over lee in CQC is raw strength. And that alone is not going to hit Base lee. 

Im starting to think Mugen Tsukiyomi spreaded to the real world. Because alot of whats being said in this thread. 

What Sakura winning boils down to is her some how landing a powerful blow on Kimimaro despite being vastly inferior in speed and mobility, taijutsu skill, battle senses and going up a kekkei genkai that is geared towards CQC dominance? All while somehow praying that Kimimaro doesn't land an instant deathblow especially after he sees that Sakura can regenerate. 

Lets even take into account of analytical ability. The way Kimimaro gauges his attacks and opponents abilities is highly similar to the way sasuke use to gauge his opponents. Thing is against Gaara he didnt charge directly in. With every means of intent on killing all hinderances to Orochimaru. He does not play with that shit. But even then he keeps his composure and was guaging gaara abilities with range attacks before he launching an offensive.

Lets break this down to the importance of what matters in this fight

Speed: kimimaro
Taijutsu skill: Kimimaro
Special abilities: Kimimaro
Recovery: Sakura
Durability: Kimimaro
Strength: Sakura
CQC Range: Kimimaro
Battle Senses: Kimimaro
AOe: Tell you the truth. Sawarabi no mai seemed to take up similar amount area perhaps even more





Yall really think Sakura can handle Kimimaro. Do people not realized When KCM Naruto clone(Which are indeed Kage level from defeating 3rd Raik) directly challenged Kimimaro during the war arc that he got off-paneled? After stating he was gonna win this time against kimimaro w/ QUALITY OVER QUANTITY.

But when Kimimaro soul was released. He was in no shape or form ready to be sealed or sealed....But yet KCM Naruto clone(Dem kage level clones) was no where to be found.

Kimimaro when healthy is pretty much hinted at being at Hebi Sasuke's level of physical ability and skill. Though kekkei powers dictate their fighting styles and methods of battle.From Similar databook stats and praise for the potential of ability between Sasuke and Kimimaro. And how this manga CONSTANTLY draws a comparison between the two. Honestly Current Tsunade is still considered under Hebi Sasuke quite abit. 

We are not even sure if Sakura is Tsunade level yet. But we know that After Tsunade became Hokage she was included in the whole entirety of Konohas Active Shinobi roster(Wouldn't be Jiraiya since he wasnt a konoha nin still technically).

Kabuto and Orochimaru both agreed that their wasn't a single shinobi in konoha at the time that could take down Kimimaro. Weather that  statement is entirely accurate or not a statement of that level is not to be taken lightly. And even then we only got to see a deathbed kimimaro who was moving purely on will power and was not the kimimaro that we all witnessed during his fight. 

*In reference to Konoha*


----------



## Risyth (May 19, 2014)

Wth is precision CQC? He's a swordsman, is all.


----------



## Csdabest (May 19, 2014)

Sakura fans....Crawl back under the rock. Sakura is not yet ready. If Sakura gets Sage Mode. Then I will start placing her at Kage level combat skills. But right now. She is only kage level in support abilities. Not kage level tier in over-all combat skills.  

I have more respect for the argument that Said Sakura waits it out and holds out long enough for Kimiamro illness to kill him. Than people actually saying Sakura can actually defeat much less hang with Kimimaro in a direct battle.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kyu (May 19, 2014)

Sakura can afford to be skewered so long she's smart enough to avoid getting stabbed in the brain.

Kimimaro doesn't have the luxury of taking any of her haymakers.

She thrashes the poor fucker.


----------



## LeBoyka (May 19, 2014)

*Sakura wins rather easily*. The title of this fight will be _"Compound Fracture" _

But seriously... She can tank his hits - she can clearly create craters with her punches (stronger than any bone Kimi can make.). His attacks will not dent Katsuya nor will it help against Byakugou. Even with full knowledge, Kimi will know he has nothing to work with - he can't put her down, but she only needs one hit to murder him. Hell, I'd retreat if I were him.


----------



## Csdabest (May 19, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Sakura can afford to be skewered so long she's smart enough to avoid getting stabbed in the brain.
> 
> Kimimaro doesn't have the luxury of taking any of her haymakers.
> 
> She thrashes the poor fucker.



Getting a bone spear stuck inside Sakura is major thing she has to deal with If not she will bleed out. Sakura hasn't shown to just keep it moving like tsunade. Actually she seems very effected and needed time to recover eachtime she got stabbed. These are not thin swords but THICK spears going inside of Sakura

Its already bad enough she is outclassed in almost every category in direct confrontation with kimimaro. Any more reduced mobility from injury would be retarded.

Also If Kimimaro breaks a bone off inside of Sakura heart. She is going to die. If he gets a headshot. She is going to die. If she gets hit by Kimimaro Ult spear. SHE IS GOING TO DIE. She is not tanking or recovering from alot of these attacks like you people claim.

Both times she got stabbed she got coddled into recovery by Chiyo and Naruto. So im completely dumbfounded why people all of a sudden think sakura can just muscle through attacks like that despite her showing that she needed to stop and recover each time she got stabbed. SMH.

Also kimimaro tanked his body getting crushed by sand coffin which has shown to squish human bodies to blood pools. And getting Crushed by a Towering Tital wave of Sand .

Kimimaro bones and kekkei genkai has shown some of the most impressive durability feats in this manga. So far The only thing that has shown to cut cleanly through Kimimaro bones. Was a susano-o sword(Courteous of Kabuto vs Uchiha brothers) Kimimaro can kite Sakura. be supeperior in CQC. and mid range. like this doesnt even make sense.

Kimimaro has more chances and oppurtunities to kill sakura than sakura has to kill kimimaro. Im completely shocked at how many people believe Sakura can land a hit on Kimimaro with a tier 3 in taijutsu compared to kimimaro's 5 tier stat when Rock Lee who back at that fight is still faster than Current sakura could hit Kimimaro without resulting back to that unorthodox style that sakura is not capable of.  She is a dedicated support character. Not a Taijutsu juggernaut. She has enough strength and capability to protect her self. But not go head to head with a dedicated CQC fighter or even any type of Kage tier shinobi. Its not happening until atleast Sakura gets some better taijutsu showings or a noticeable speed boost. Perhaps some more long range jutsu

Bottom line Kabuto and orochimaru thought kimimaro could defeat tsunade(Was a konoha shinobi and was hokage att he time)  And Sakura isnt Tsunade level what so ever.yeah she doesnt have to waste chakra on keeping her youth nor her concentration. Not stronger wasnt even confirmed to be fully on par.

And people forget THAT KIMIMARO HAS REGENERATION AS WELL. its such a commonly missed detail that its literally shocking


----------



## Ersa (May 19, 2014)

Serious underestimation of Kimimaro here.

Sakura doesn't win easily unless Kimimaro is sick and Edo/healthy Kimimaro are more then capable of giving her a solid fight. It was implied that he was superior to Part I Kabuto who already went toe to toe with Rusty Tsunade. 5 in taijutsu, a Kekkai Genkai built for CQC and a Juin with 4.5 speed means the only thing Sakura has over him up close is brute strength. She'll win in the end with Katsuyu, Byakogou and those massive ground pounds but it's not easy by any means.


----------



## Ghost (May 19, 2014)

Sakura punches.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 19, 2014)

Amazingly enough, Sakura would win.


----------



## Magician (May 19, 2014)

Sakura one shots.


----------



## Veracity (May 19, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Serious underestimation of Kimimaro here.
> 
> Sakura doesn't win easily unless Kimimaro is sick and Edo/healthy Kimimaro are more then capable of giving her a solid fight. It was implied that he was superior to Part I Kabuto who already went toe to toe with Rusty Tsunade. 5 in taijutsu, a Kekkai Genkai built for CQC and a Juin with 4.5 speed means the only thing Sakura has over him up close is brute strength. She'll win in the end with Katsuyu, Byakogou and those massive ground pounds but it's not easy by any means.



You did not just bring up soldier Enchanced Kabuto going up against Exhausted unconfident Rusty Tsunade as a bench mark for anything EVER. Never thought if see you doing that.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 19, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Serious underestimation of Kimimaro here.



More like hilarious exaggeration.



> It was implied that he was superior to Part I Kabuto



I'd appreciate it if you tried to explain why you think that, because it was never actually implied.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 19, 2014)

Placing two characters who both have wildly broad ranges of supposed ability against each other...oh dear.


----------



## Rocky (May 19, 2014)

Dresseur Pok?mon said:


> Can Sakura resist Gaara's sand techniques?



Chakra enhanced striking power, no matter how great it is, will not help her against something like Sand Coffin. If she's caught and restrained, she's minced meat. 

Not that she loses to Preskip Gaara though.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 19, 2014)

Wasn't Naruto also caught and restrained yet capable of resisting it and summoning?


----------



## Rocky (May 19, 2014)

FlamingRain said:


> Wasn't Naruto also caught and restrained yet capable of resisting it and summoning?



Scan? (not that familiar with Part 1)

Though if he used the Kyūbi chakra, then I don't see the point in bringing it up.


----------



## Risyth (May 19, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Serious underestimation of Kimimaro here.
> 
> Sakura doesn't win easily unless Kimimaro is sick and Edo/healthy Kimimaro are more then capable of giving her a solid fight. It was implied that he was superior to Part I Kabuto who already went toe to toe with Rusty Tsunade. 5 in taijutsu, a Kekkai Genkai built for CQC and a Juin with 4.5 speed means the only thing Sakura has over him up close is brute strength. She'll win in the end with Katsuyu, Byakogou and those massive ground pounds but it's not easy by any means.



Please don't use DB stats, especially when we don't have Sakura's. And this is sick Kimimaro, so Edo/Healthy is irrelevant.

She'll start with Katsuyu--she's lusted, as the OP says.


----------



## Csdabest (May 19, 2014)

Risyth said:


> *Please don't use DB stats,* especially when we don't have Sakura's. And this is sick Kimimaro, so Edo/Healthy is irrelevant.
> 
> She'll start with Katsuyu--she's lusted, as the OP says.



uh....We do and she sucks. She didnt get the dedicated Training that both Sasuke and Naruto got by going off into dark corners of the shinobi world and training. So she didn't get the type of same boost as Sasuke and Naruto. 

When it comes to the Rookies and konoha 12. Sasuke and Naruto growth  shitted on everyones else. Orochimaru was praising kimimaro's peak capabilities to Sasuke potential and wonder who would be stronger. We got that Answer with Hebi Sasuke. He did surpass Kimimaro as orochimaru's vessle. But if you compare hebi stats to Kimimaro stats you see how they easily align and are comparable in ability. Even more so since they were DIRECTLY compared to one another by The same Sannin who trained with them.

Even with War Arc feats. These rookies still are not comparable to Hebi sasuke nor Sage Mode Naruto in capabilities, power or skill. So it absolutely insane to believe that Sakura with regen abilities and a stronger punch will actually allow her to to compete with any of the people Naruto and Sasuke had fought and solo'd or have been compared to in terms of capabilities.

Basically in response to the bolded. That you wish for readers to completely disregard DB stats, ignore character statements(that have yet to be disproved) for you not understanding on how to interpret the DB correctly as the author wishes. If you actually realize how stats work then you will understand that the DB is actually more accurate than you think. Im not abandoning the statements or stats or what was shown and implied.

Even if we use Sick kimimaro. His display and prowness is already superior to Sakura by far. Stop making Sakura out to be something that she is not nor have she ever shown the capability to become. 

You all talk about Sakura's Healing factor but forget that Kimimaro has his own and a vastly superior durability. Im am 100% convinced that probably most of the people did not read and fully comprehend what Kimimaro was capable of or just briefly saw the anime once.

*Obviously kimimaro has regeneration as well*


The anime does not give Kimimaro's Regeneration ability credit. I didnt really fully realize it until i actually had to debate back and forth. Kimimaro's kekkei genkai requires regeneration with the way its performed.  And its also not just restricted to when he uses his kekkei genkai ability either as he regenerated from Gaara's  sand attacks as well.

There is only ONE shinobi that has demonstrated that level of regeneration w/o seals as according to Madara and That is Hashirama. Who is stated to be apart of the Senju clan which is known for their strong body powers.  And you want to know what Orochimaru stated in reference to kimimaro's abilities. A statement that has yet to be retracted by orochimaru and kabuto.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Im cutting this off. Im done debating. But I would like to thank all you non believers in kimimaro. Because while working on theories and debating kimimaro abilities. Has shed some light in my eyes that I did not realize.


Thank you all. Have fun carrying on this idiotic debate.


----------



## BeBreezy (May 19, 2014)

Sakura, assuming Kimimaro is ill.


----------



## Bonly (May 19, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Scan? (not that familiar with Part 1)
> 
> Though if he used the Kyūbi chakra, then I don't see the point in bringing it up.



Right here. Though he was likely using some of Kurama's chakra to summon Gamabunta.


----------



## Mithos (May 19, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Do you seriously think Sakura's ground punches would present more of a hinderance to Lee offensive mobility than Gaara constant pressure of his sand attacks



Do I think that Sakura's punches that can fodderize dozens of Juubi clones is more of a threat than pre-skip Gaara's sand? 

Sakura jumps at Lee and tries to punch him or the ground next to him. He cannot escape its AoE. It's as simple as that. 



Csdabest said:


> Why do you think an earthquake would poof his kyuubi clones. Lol? And that still not Sakura demonstrating her CQC skills. Kimimaro was not touched in DIRECT CQC with the massive amounts of clones. We already know that her punching the ground and messing up the area is going to do much direct damage to kimimaro if any at all.



How would his Kyuubi clones survive the impact and shockwave of Sakura's earthquake? Her earthquake sent dozens of Juubi clones sprawling hundreds of feet into the air. Bye bye Kage Bunshin. 

How is the fact that he wasn't touched in direct CQC by Part 1 Naruto relevant here? Sakura doesn't have to be able to land a hit straight up, because if she gets stabbed Kimi is going to be open to her punch. He can't pull his bones out of her and escape before Byakugou Sakura can punch him. 




Csdabest said:


> Have you seen her durability feats and mobility feats.She isnt able to handle it. Kimimaro was both avoided his attacks even when he used the entire battle field for a period of time. and CS2 he was able to both avoid and muscle through and tank that damage



Byakugou makes nigh-unkillable so her previous durability feats aren't really that important here. And in recent chapters she got stabbed by Juubidara's chakra rod, something that is supposed to erase what it touches, and was virtually unphased and even able to continue attacking while still impaled. What Kimi does to her is not going to cut it. 



Csdabest said:


> Yes sakura has Regen. But she still has your average shinobi level durability.



She cannot die from conventional attacks while Byakugou is active. So I don't see how her average level is going to hinder her here to be honest. 



Csdabest said:


> Yeah. We seen superior stuff in part 1. Hardly impressive and considering you have no real gauge on time, speed, distance nor was any statements hyping the speed of her movement. Its quite clear she shown zero signs of any significant speed.



Superior stuff from who? Not from Kimimarou we haven't. 



Csdabest said:


> She is not killing or harming kimimaro with AOE punches to the ground. If she is directly trying to hit kimimaro. SHE IS NOT going to land a hit on him due to that very finesse and skill. And Kimimaro bone manuverse expand outside of Sakura range of punches. His reach completely dwarfs hers. And none of that is saving Sakura from getting skewered by Sawarabi no mai. Yes she will regenerate. But thing is. How break free from the bones in the first place. Kimiamro has shown to warp insanely fast inside that bone forest. Her mobility gets limited as well from her Ground punches.  kimimaro bones expand past Sakura limit. He blanketed an entire battle field  with his bones that reached way above some high ass trees from 200 meters out of the ground.



I've said many times now that Sakura is going to hit him after he stabs her and is left open. 

Sawarabi no Mai is not a threat to Sakura. Her AoE from her punch can destroy most of the bone forest. She smashes the ground 2-3 times and bone forest is no longer a problem. 




Csdabest said:


> Kimimaro outclasses her in CQC period. And his kekkei also puts her slow linear taijutsu style that no where close to Kimimaro ability to shame and not only that. But way outside of her range



If by range you mean Sawarabi no Mai then Sakura doesn't have anything to worry about. And technically Sakura has better range via summoning Katsuyu. 



Csdabest said:


> Her strength means nothing if she does not have the speed to land a hit. That is basic logic. Base lee outclasses Sakura in Taijutsu, speed, mobility. The only thing that Sakura has over lee in CQC is raw strength. And that alone is not going to hit Base lee.



Sakura's earthquake would take out base Lee. 



Csdabest said:


> Im starting to think Mugen Tsukiyomi spreaded to the real world. Because alot of whats being said in this thread.



Or you should just read the manga. Thinking Current Sakura gets stomped by base Lee? 



Csdabest said:


> What Sakura winning boils down to is her some how landing a powerful blow on Kimimaro despite being vastly inferior in speed and mobility, taijutsu skill, battle senses and going up a kekkei genkai that is geared towards CQC dominance? All while somehow praying that Kimimaro doesn't land an instant deathblow especially after he sees that Sakura can regenerate.



What instant deathblow? She has Byakugou active. Being stabbed is not going to kill her. 

Kimi's victory depends on somehow managing to stab Sakura so much that he exhausts 3 years worth of chakra before she counter-attacks him while he's impaling her. Oh and that Sakura magically decides to not bring out Katsuyu, a summon he can't deal with. 



Csdabest said:


> Lets even take into account of analytical ability. The way Kimimaro gauges his attacks and opponents abilities is highly similar to the way sasuke use to gauge his opponents. Thing is against Gaara he didnt charge directly in. With every means of intent on killing all hinderances to Orochimaru. He does not play with that shit. But even then he keeps his composure and was guaging gaara abilities with range attacks before he launching an offensive.



And this does not affect the outcome of the match. 



Csdabest said:


> Lets break this down to the importance of what matters in this fight
> 
> Speed: kimimaro
> Taijutsu skill: Kimimaro
> ...



None of this matters. Sakura can counter Sawarabi no Mai's AoE by smashing the ground and sending the bones flying. Kimi, however, cannot counter her AoE. He also cannot kill her because of Byakugou, while her punch or Katsuyu's acid will kill him. 



Csdabest said:


> Yall really think Sakura can handle Kimimaro. Do people not realized When KCM Naruto clone(Which are indeed Kage level from defeating 3rd Raik) directly challenged Kimimaro during the war arc that he got off-paneled? After stating he was gonna win this time against kimimaro w/ QUALITY OVER QUANTITY.



Chiyo was there too. 

But that's also irrevant because he cannot put down Sakura thanks to Byakugou and her strength and summoning counters his abilities. 



Csdabest said:


> But when Kimimaro soul was released. He was in no shape or form ready to be sealed or sealed....But yet KCM Naruto clone(Dem kage level clones) was no where to be found.



Above. 



Csdabest said:


> Kimimaro when healthy is pretty much hinted at being at Hebi Sasuke's level of physical ability and skill. Though kekkei powers dictate their fighting styles and methods of battle.From Similar databook stats and praise for the potential of ability between Sasuke and Kimimaro. And how this manga CONSTANTLY draws a comparison between the two. Honestly Current Tsunade is still considered under Hebi Sasuke quite abit.



Current Tsunade is not under Hebi Sasuke, and certainly not quite a bit. And neither is Sakura. Sakura's was being compared to more current versions of Sasuke than Hebi and was being portrayed as being around his level by Kishimoto. 



Csdabest said:


> We are not even sure if Sakura is Tsunade level yet. But we know that After Tsunade became Hokage she was included in the whole entirety of Konohas Active Shinobi roster(Wouldn't be Jiraiya since he wasnt a konoha nin still technically).



If you're trying to say Kimimarou can beat Tsunade or Jiraiya you're wrong and you should stop. 



Csdabest said:


> Kabuto and Orochimaru both agreed that their wasn't a single shinobi in konoha at the time that could take down Kimimaro. Weather that  statement is entirely accurate or not a statement of that level is not to be taken lightly. And even then we only got to see a deathbed kimimaro who was moving purely on will power and was not the kimimaro that we all witnessed during his fight.
> 
> *In reference to Konoha*



And Jiraiya said no one can stand should-to-shoulder with Tsunade in regards to medical ninjutsu or battle. 

Kimimarou is not stronger than Orochimaru or any of the Sannin. Nor is he stronger than the Neo-Sannin. 

You think Kimimarou is above Jiraiya and Tsunade and that base Lee is stronger than Current Sakura. There is no point in continuing this debate.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (May 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, Sakura would utterly stomp Kimimaro into the ground as she is now.


----------



## Skywalker (May 19, 2014)

Kimimaro doesn't deserve this, he's turned into a fine paste on her fist, he isn't doing shit to her anymore, people that can regen are Kimis kryptonite.


----------



## Stermor (May 20, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Wow.... really. If Lee can't land a hit on Kimimaro and Gaara struggled to contain Kimimaro with omni-directional style of attack. Then Why do people think Sakura can even land a hit on Kimimaro. Her speed feats, and taijutsu skill in stats and on panel, and in DB statements can not even compare to Part 1 lee. And her uprooting the ground with punches to throw kimimaro off balance.



wow what manga have you been reading ?


----------



## Risyth (May 20, 2014)

^It was a fanfic.

I hate when people try to get the last word in then leave. Auto-fail.


----------



## Ashi (May 20, 2014)

Kimmimaro is diamond bones and infinite healing


He also blitzed Lee so Sakura loses


----------



## Rocky (May 20, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Right here. Though he was likely using some of Kurama's chakra to summon Gamabunta.



Didn't even know that was possible. I'm surprised Naruto's hands were free to form seals and summon. I suppose Sakura can do the same...


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 20, 2014)

Sakura crushes him with a haymaker. Sakura is a low high tier therefore she is out of kimimaro's range.


----------



## GearsUp (May 20, 2014)

Sarawabi no mai. 

...which fails. then sakura punches him. Better yet Sakura blitzes base kimimaro who cant do that move.


----------



## ueharakk (May 20, 2014)

According to Csdabeast, kimimaro has:
1) 3 tomoe sharingan level precognition
2) Durability above Sandaime raikage
3) a bone spear even more powerful than the 1 finger nukite
4) V2 Ei-level speed

With those abilities, I think it would be a very one-sided match for kimimaro.


----------



## Amol (May 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Um Thats kimimaro A game and his CQC abilities have greater range that Sakura. He can also shoot bones spears  out of his body omni directional. Current feats. More super powered strength? She has not shown any solid increase in Taijutsu skill nor any substantial boost that would allow her to compete with kimimaro.
> 
> Ask yourself this.
> 
> ...


Wow, so much kimimaro wanking and sakura hate .
Answers to your questions
1) Sakura murders lee that fought kimimaro. She is superior to him in every field. Lee was sick that he couldn't even use gates properly. To think Kage level Sakura can't do what sick genin lee did is ridiculous.
2) Sakura destroys all naruto clones. They are under no conditions stronger than juubi clones . Sakura has good crowd control method . And more specifically that naruto was just a brawler at that time. He was not thinking straight when he attacked Kimimaro. 
3) You are wrong . Sakura had increased in speed department. There is thing called author portrayal. You think Sakura still have same speed when she was genin? Give her some credit.


----------



## Amol (May 21, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> According to Csdabeast, kimimaro has:
> 1) 3 tomoe sharingan level precognition
> 2) Durability above Sandaime raikage
> 3) a bone spear even more powerful than the 1 finger nukite
> ...


Didn't you know Kimimaro destroyed Madara's PS with his bone spear once? After all lee couldn't do anything to kimimaro and current lee bisected Madara. 
Kimimaro>lee> Madara
Poor Sakura .


----------



## gawsome (May 22, 2014)

Sakura has excellent dodging feats from fight with Sasori. She has Genesis. She has a punch that would obliterate him.

It's not an easy fight for her but she takes it.

Or she just anesthetic balls him down and enjoys the bone.


----------

